# BASS DELIGHT



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

As I have stated in previous notes, this year has been my first true year of really getting into all kinds of fishing. Lately it has been terrible on the rivers so I have taken the opportunity to really get into pond and lake fishing. Under much scrutiny of cat mangler and 9left I'm finally able to post pics of the bass I have been catching. I had my phone stolen and haven't been able to take pics of the bass I have caught, which has included three fish Ohio large mouth and two fish Ohio small mouth. With that said though I have to give them much thanks for the guidance and knowledge shared with me. I also have to say thank to the round table of fisherman at Fisherman's HQ for their help as well. Without all of them, Cat Mangler and 9left I really would not have been able to accomplish what I have this year in the world of fishing, so thank you all. I did finally get a new phone and caught these two last night. The smaller one was 12" and just over 1 lbs and the second was 19" and 4.75lbs. Sorry for the quality of photos still learning my phone!!!

View attachment 241534
View attachment 241535


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

probly a pic of some random dude you met with a nice fish.... 



.... lol... nice fish Drew!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

"Supposed" Fish Ohio's! 

Super great pig dude. You've caught on quicker than anyone could expect, and I'm sure your wife will come to hate me as your new found addiction can only get worse! Now take some damn Benadryl!


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

Cat Mangler said:


> "Supposed" Fish Ohio's!
> 
> Super great pig dude. You've caught on quicker than anyone could expect, and I'm sure your wife will come to hate me as your new found addiction can only get worse! Now take some damn Benadryl!


She don't need to know about any of this


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

And another









6.15 lbs and 22"


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Based on that pic you still need some help! Better look up OSG, SMB Hooker or others for some photography advice. No 6 pounder should have to live thru that pic. Nice fish tho!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job Drew.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

dude you need a new scale.
glad to see u catching but......
this is 6 pounds.


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

fishin.accomplished said:


> dude you need a new scale.
> glad to see u catching but......
> this is 6 pounds.


That's funny!!! I'm going to hold my fish out just like yours so it looks like yours and then claim its six pounds. If you need more proof that my scale is rated right, I will just take a photo it for you to. 

















For being a forum for sharing information to encourage anglers,especially new ones, to go out better ourselves. This is disheartening to having a pissing contest


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

3 dog Ed said:


> Based on that pic you still need some help! Better look up OSG, SMB Hooker or others for some photography advice. No 6 pounder should have to live thru that pic. Nice fish tho!!!


lol I will do better next time


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Drew Davis said:


> That's funny!!! I'm going to hold my fish out just like yours so it looks like yours and then claim its six pounds. If you need more proof that my scale is rated right, I will just take a photo it for you to.
> 
> View attachment 241676
> View attachment 241677
> ...


sorry that wasn't my intention.
the photo just doesn't do justice to a 6 pounder.
again I'm glad to see ur catching fish.
it's been rough in my neck of the woods lately.
GMR being up has ran everybody to the local ponds. Places I've never seen anybody at are crowded as heck this year.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

fishin.accomplished said:


> dude you need a new scale.
> glad to see u catching but......
> this is 6 pounds.


Why does my 4.5# bass look bigger than your 6# bass?









Seriously though. Even if his scale was off, which I doubt as we both cook together and both use scales for multiple hours a day, your provided sample is a poor choice for a comparison in the negative feedback you've provided. Don't get me wrong, I've seen many of your catches and know you know your bass. 

But a selfie styled photograph with an upward angle is poor evidence in comparison to a photo shot on level and with the fish more than 1.5' away from the lens, even if there is any legitimacy to your claim. Your photo displays what's know as forced perspective, or what's know in the fishing community as "fish fingers". 

"Objects in photo may be closer than they appear"








So, right or wrong, poor evidence makes for poor arguments.


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

fishin.accomplished said:


> sorry that wasn't my intention.
> the photo just doesn't do justice to a 6 pounder.
> again I'm glad to see ur catching fish.
> it's been rough in my neck of the woods lately.
> GMR being up has ran everybody to the local ponds. Places I've never seen anybody at are crowded as heck this year.


No worries, cat mangler was quick to point out that I was probably being more butt hurt about your comment then what was warranted.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Cat Mangler said:


> Why does my 4.5# bass look bigger than your 6# bass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would take a 4.5 smallie over a 6 pound LMB anyway.!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Drew Davis - I applaud you for not being so "internet sensitive." 

There's alot of grown men with baby girl sensitive feelings on here that will need serious counseling after posting a bad pic or daring to claim weight on OGF and get challenged. 

22" is a beautiful largemouth. Here's a river largemouth in that same size from earlier this yr: 









Thanks for sharing and keep up the posting.


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

SMBHooker said:


> Drew Davis - I applaud you for not being so "internet sensitive."
> 
> There's alot of grown men with baby girl sensitive feelings on here that will need serious counseling after posting a bad pic or daring to claim weight on OGF and get challenged.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the encouragement and I will continue to slay them. Your fish is gorgeous and now I have a point of reference on how to take a better pic


----------



## AHayes31 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice fish brother, regardless of weight!

Side note: I think we are just so used to seeing people taking the most flattering photo of every fish that they can and it makes the 'normal' pictures of big fish look less impressive.

Second side note: I'm new here, my name's Andrew. Nice to meet yall!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

AHayes31 said:


> Nice fish brother, regardless of weight!
> 
> Side note: I think we are just so used to seeing people taking the most flattering photo of every fish that they can and it makes the 'normal' pictures of big fish look less impressive.
> 
> Second side note: I'm new here, my name's Andrew. Nice to meet yall!


Welcome Andrew...enjoy the circus!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

The picture withe te tape measure doesn't show the end of the tape it could be 4 inches past his nose .... And the fish is t even attached to your scale... I'm not trying to knock your catch cause it is a nice bass but it's not 6 pounds... If I'm stuck somewhere with no one to help me with a large fishe I try to take pictures of the fish next to things like a tackle box try or a fishing pole... Just some tips


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also I've caught 5 and 6 pound largemouth and every one has a mouth big enough to to stick my closed fist into. And I'm 6'2" 230 pounds I got some big hands the fish your holding could not fit your fist into its mouth


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> The picture withe te tape measure doesn't show the end of the tape it could be 4 inches past his nose .... And the fish is t even attached to your scale... I'm not trying to knock your catch cause it is a nice bass but it's not 6 pounds... If I'm stuck somewhere with no one to help me with a large fishe I try to take pictures of the fish next to things like a tackle box try or a fishing pole... Just some tips





zack2345 said:


> Also I've caught 5 and 6 pound largemouth and every one has a mouth big enough to to stick my closed fist into. And I'm 6'2" 230 pounds I got some big hands the fish your holding could not fit your fist into its mouth



Have you ever heard of a locking function of which most scales are equipped? So, the fish needlessly dangling from a scale is unnecessary to show weight. Now, I wasn't there when it was caught, so I can't vouch for the measurement of length. However, I can attest to the legitimacy of the scales accuracy, as we've compared it to our certified scales at our place of employment. 

As for your "hand theory". Well, I'm gonna estimate Mr Davis at about 6'3-4" and maybe 220. So, if you'd consider the bass's jaw isn't even opened but half way, I'm pretty sure you'd think a fist may very well fit. Especially considering I can stick my fat hands in a 4# bass's mouth(my PB ), and my hands aren't to far off from Andrew's.

More simply put, get off dudes balls. It's bad enough the decent regulars don't post much these days, sure as heck don't need someone who never posts a report in this section trying to rain on someone's parade. 

Or continue to be yet another "internet expert" and express your opinions which I'm sure means little to nothing to the OP.


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Cat Mangler said:


> Have you ever heard of a locking function of which most scales are equipped? So, the fish needlessly dangling from a scale is unnecessary to show weight. Now, I wasn't there when it was caught, so I can't vouch for the measurement of length. However, I can attest to the legitimacy of the scales accuracy, as we've compared it to our certified scales at our place of employment.
> 
> As for your "hand theory". Well, I'm gonna estimate Mr Davis at about 6'3-4" and maybe 220. So, if you'd consider the bass's jaw isn't even opened but half way, I'm pretty sure you'd think a fist may very well fit. Especially considering I can stick my fat hands in a 4# bass's mouth(my PB ), and my hands aren't to far off from Andrew's.
> 
> ...


My profile picture is a prefect statement to this. The bass in my hands is close to my chest and I weigh 260 so that makes the fish look 10 pounds, just like everything else in this world nothing else is exactly the same. Lets encourage each other for whatever we catch, sort of has me nervous about posting a picture when I finally catch a Smallie.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

blah blah blah..... lol... it sucks that it's July and rivers have barely been fishable yet… I think a lot of guys here are getting cabin fever in July...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> blah blah blah..... lol... it sucks that it's July and rivers have barely been fishable yet… I think a lot of guys here are getting cabin fever in July...



Oh please..... You left the rivers for shark week!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

9Left said:


> blah blah blah..... lol... it sucks that it's July and rivers have barely been fishable yet… I think a lot of guys here are getting cabin fever in July...


Not me, I'm just an A hole!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

lustofcrappies said:


> My profile picture is a prefect statement to this. The bass in my hands is close to my chest and I weigh 260 so that makes the fish look 10 pounds, just like everything else in this world nothing else is exactly the same. Lets encourage each other for whatever we catch, sort of has me nervous about posting a picture when I finally catch a Smallie.


How much did that fish weigh in your profile pic ? I'd say just the opposite... That's a nice fish it would look much bigger if you held it away from your body... And just to be clear I'm not trying to hurt any feelings. I've been a bass fisherman for a long time and seen a lot of fish that one ain't 6 pounds.... I think it said 6.15 which means 1 oz less than 7 pounds .... I've never seen a 7 pound bass come from anywhere in south west Ohio waters... Just seems fishy to me


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

zack2345 said:


> How much did that fish weigh in your profile pic ? I'd say just the opposite... That's a nice fish it would look much bigger if you held it away from your body... And just to be clear I'm not trying to hurt any feelings. I've been a bass fisherman for a long time and seen a lot of fish that one ain't 6 pounds.... I think it said 6.15 which means 1 oz less than 7 pounds .... I've never seen a 7 pound bass come from anywhere in south west Ohio waters... Just seems fishy to me


I appreciate the compliment. I honestly didn't weight it but it gave a great fight and took drag on a 7ft heavy action rod with 12lb test line. Didn't think I'd land it lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Oh please..... You left the rivers for shark week!


darn straight...


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

My initial reasoning in making this post was to really just show my appreciation to the guys who have really take the time and patience in really teaching me the varieties in fishing. Because of amount of rain we have gotten in the last month I have been really focusing on my pond and lake bass fishing. Under the guidance of those around me both at the pond and the fish shop I have been doing well (I think). My intentions are to show what I have accomplished in the very little time I have been fishing and show the gratitude to those who have helped me along the way. It is my humble and very limited opinion that fish are not all the same. For example earlier this month I caught a large mouth that was 22 1/4" and it only weighed 2.45 lbs which, seemed at the time of my posting, a common occurrence for where I was fishing and a cause for many of the anglers here to be concerned for the welfare of Eastwood Lake. On the flip side of that post I have the other extreme in which I relocated to a pond, which I feel is not as pressured as Eastwood, and I pull a fairly big large mouth out at 22" and 6.15 lbs. What I'm trying to say is that no matter who fishes for what, where, when and how we all are FISHING!!! I encourage everyone to show their fish to be celebrated and at times ridiculed but with the understanding that this is a sport and leisure we all enjoy.


And before catmangler ask yes I have photos of both fish....


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

let's see that skinny one ....


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

zack2345 said:


> let's see that skinny one ....


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

can't say much about that cause there is nothing to measure it by but if say any bass that's over 20 inches should weigh at least 4 pounds


----------



## Drew Davis (Jun 17, 2017)

zack2345 said:


> can't say much about that cause there is nothing to measure it by but if say any bass that's over 20 inches should weigh at least 4 pounds


Yeah I know what it is supposed to weigh because as previously stated this is a extreme. I have caught largemouth this year all over the spectrum. That is what my point was in the previous comment but it seems to me that you only look to nic pick at every fish. I'm trying to find a medium that can come to comparison to the rest of the group, but these two fish are at the extreme ends of the spectrum and I felt it necessary to share.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

maybe your tape measure is missing the first 4 inches


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> maybe your tape measure is missing the first 4 inches


If you're gonna continue trolling, I'd suggest you do it with a crank or jig so you can post one of those 6# bass you've been catching. Looking back at previous posts, I don't see any 6 pounders, only a five pounder from the Ohio from a couple years back. I did think I recognized the name though, your the guy blowing up spots on Bazzin. 

According to your report on that Ohio river smallie, you've never seen a smallie over 4#'s coming from SW waters. So, how much do you think this one weighs?(hint, over 4)









Mind you, this fish came from literally the most fished spot on the gmr in Dayton. And although not the norm, how many 19"s you seen over 4#'s there mister expert? But I guess your fishing experience encompasses all of our knowledge and experience, plus some!

As far as your 6 pound 15oz. comment. My scale is on decimal standards. Or did this Flathead I weigh 21 pounds 17oz.? That would make it 22.1 then right?









Every time you post, you start crap. You ask for advice then argue with what has been given. I don't see a single 6# bass going back to 2010 when you joined, strange given nearly 500 posts on this site and apparently some "extensive tourney experience". So KVD, let's see them six's!

Or, you could troll the waters instead of the internet and actually catch one of those six pounders. God forbid posting a report on it.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

This high water on the river sure is making it seem like winter around here already!!! Thanks for the pics op!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice fish but I'm surprised I haven't seen an "I like turtles" comment yet. Where the heck is that guy?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

BMayhall has been trolling the Facebook groups!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

the guy who started this post is trolling us all them fish are not 22 inches or 6 pounds


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

This usually works! 









Guess the wheight and that one Zack!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

never weighed a turtle idk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> This usually works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very small snapper...10 inch caripse....7.3 lbs.....maybe


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Very small snapper...10 inch caripse....7.3 lbs.....maybe


Wow, not bad on the guess Tom! Lol 10.5" shell. 8.8#'s


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Wow, not bad on the guess Tom! Lol 10.5" shell. 8.8#'s


Lol I loved to turtle hunt years back!


----------

